# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Morrem em menos de 2 segundos a alta velocidade!!!!!

## Helder Leite

Spiny Sea Cucumber, Green w/Pink & Yellow


MORREM EM MENOS DE 2 SEGUNDOS A ALTA VELOCIDADE!!!!!




Boa noite, venho deixar aqui um comentario a titulo de ajuda para entender o que se passa no meu aquario, é o seguinte: os peixes encontram-se em optimas condiçoes e num apice começam a nadar a alta velocidade e morrem..... isto aconteceu a um epatus com um ano de aquario a a dois lineatus recentes mas aparentemente em optimas condiçoes e bem alimentados, tudo isto num intervalo de uma semana, no entanto não sei s vai continuar ou ficar por aqui, será que o pepino que la vive tem alguma culpa? Apesar de já la estar à um ano e nunca ter acontecido nada do genero.... Abraço 
Edit Report

----------


## joaoTomas

Como estão os parametros da agua?

----------


## Helder Leite

Boas, os parametros estão impecaveis........ utilizo agua salinada, sal da tropic marin e agua da fonte....

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

electricidade na água !?

----------


## Helder Leite

sim, tambem m lembrei disso, mas s assim foce morriam todos, nomeadamente os mais pequenos....

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Spiny Sea Cucumber, Green w/Pink & Yellow
> 
> 
> MORREM EM MENOS DE 2 SEGUNDOS A ALTA VELOCIDADE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boa noite, venho deixar aqui um comentario a titulo de ajuda para entender o que se passa no meu aquario, é o seguinte: os peixes encontram-se em optimas condiçoes e num apice começam a nadar a alta velocidade e morrem..... isto aconteceu a um epatus com um ano de aquario a a dois lineatus recentes mas aparentemente em optimas condiçoes e bem alimentados, tudo isto num intervalo de uma semana, no entanto não sei s vai continuar ou ficar por aqui, será que o pepino que la vive tem alguma culpa? Apesar de já la estar à um ano e nunca ter acontecido nada do genero.... Abraço 
> Edit Report


 :Olá:  Helder

Procura aqui...

Dr. Know - Peixes

DOENÇAS

Marine Fish Diseases and Parasites

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaoTomas

Qual é o tamanho do aquario?

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas, os parametros estão impecaveis........ utilizo agua salinada, sal da tropic marin e agua da fonte....


Impecaveis como? Seria melhor dizeres quais os valores e sobretudo a forma como os medes (marca dos testes, ha quanto tempo os tens, etc)

----------


## António Vitor

das doenças dos links postados pelos colegas, o mais próximo será choque de pH...

não morrem todos porque todos têm um limiar de tolerância, e quando já não suportam, o cérebro deve entrar em colapso rápido...
isto se for o pH...

Existe alguma hora em especial que os peixes parecem morrer mais...
se sim, é do pH.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,isso parece sintomas de ataque cardiaco ,e realmente puderá ser uma variação brusca de ph ou salinidade muito alta ou muito baixa .Houve mudança na cor dos peixes?
Já agua da lfonte é para que finalidade?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Pelos sintomas apresentados, estaria inclinado para mortes por envenenamento, seja picos de amónia/nitritos, seja toxinas libertadas pelo pepino-do-mar...

Já fiz uns mergulhos rápidos em água doce, por exemplo em ocellaris e num hepatus, para tentar libertar alguns parasitas dos pontos brancos, e normalmente eles aguentam 4 ou 5 minutos na boa, antes de entrar em choque osmótico. Portanto um choque de pH possivelmente não matava os peixes em 2 segundos...

A minha primeira dica é: colocar quanto antes carvão super-activado

----------


## João A M Gomes

Olá Helder




> sim, tambem m lembrei disso, mas s assim foce morriam todos, nomeadamente os mais pequenos....


Deveria acontecer o oposto. Num determinado campo eléctrico, quanto maior o peixe, mais elevadas a diferença de potencial entre a extremidade do focinho e a cauda e, logo, a intensidade da electronarcose. Mas os peixes marinhos são menos sensíveis que os dulçaquícolas (em campos eléctricos com as mesmas características) e, pela minha experiência, seria necessário um choque muito violento para electrocutar um Acanthurus.

Voltando à questão sobre a holotúria, não parece haver muitas dúvidas que essa espécie é um perigo potencial. É sobretudo citada como Pentacta anceps, mas também se encontra atribuída aos géneros Colochirus e Cercodemas e é frequentemente confundida com espécies próximas. Perdoa-me estes palavrões todos, mas uma identificação correcta é essencial nestas (e noutras) matérias.
No meio aquariófilo, podem encontrar-se as opiniões mais díspares sobre a toxicidade de P. anceps. Há relatos de mortalidades maciças de peixes e invertebrados subsequentes à morte de uma destas holotúrias, e convicões de outros de que é inofensiva ou de muito baixa toxicidade. Pelo meio, ficam pareceres do tipo "mortal para os peixes, mas reef-safe" !!!
Na literatura científica, tem sido muito estudada a espécie próxima Colochirus quadrangularis e desta há a certeza de produzir compostos citotóxicos, mas esta investigação é dirigida à obtenção de fármacos, e não há experiência sobre os efeitos em peixes e invertebrados.
Uma coisa parece certa, as (algumas) holotúrias são capazes de libertar toxinas na água, não apenas quando morrem, mas também quando são perturbadas.

Toda esta conversa, porque os sintomas que descreves poderiam ser consequência de um envenenamento. O facto de terem morrido apenas peixes da mesma família também poderia indicar uma sensibilidade diferencial em relação a uma qualquer toxina presente (já agora, qual é a restante fauna do aquário?). Muito honestamente não creio que um P. hepatus que vive num aquário há um ano morra de repente por um aumento de x mg de nitratos ou coisa do género (mais uma vez, era interessante saber a identidade dos sobreviventes).

Por último, gostava de te perguntar se, além da velocidade a que os peixes efectuam esses "arranques", notas também desorientação/descoordenação. Eles nadam em ziguezagues ou em círculos/espiral, chocam com as paredes do aquário? Alguma alteração na coloração, um escurecimento do corpo?
Existe uma doença que pode provocar estes sintomas, a necrose viral do sistema nervoso (VNN) ou encefalopatia e retinopatia virais (VER), que se julgou em tempos afectar apenas fases larvares e juvenis, mas que tem vindo a ser isolada em adultos de muitas espécies marinhas e que tem bastante impacto em aquacultura marinha. Recordo-me de pelo menos uma menção (não consigo encontrar a referência) à suspeita desta doença como causa de morte de acanturídeos (Zebrasoma sp) em cativeiro.

Desculpa-me este longuíssimo discurso, que provavelmente não ajudou nada  :yb665: , mas talvez sirva como material de reflexão.

Abraço

João

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas João ,pode não ser o caso  acima referido ,mas foi mais uma coisa que eu aprendi ,e o saber nunca ocupou lugar :SbOk:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Inclino-me mais para envenamento por toxinas do pepino.
Alguma coisa o terá feito reagir libertando toxinas?
Algum peixe novo?

----------


## Helder Leite

Boas os sobreviventes que la tenho são: um naso elegance, um  flavescen, um eskisitus, duas magnificas, um palhaço, um bipartitus, de corais tenho uma ofilia, zuantos, actinodiscus entre outros moles.... 4 camaroes e uma estrela fromia sp.

O ph ja n messo à algum tempo, não tenho dado muita importancia a esse parametro, pois nunca variou...


O aquario é de 1.2*0.6*0.6m e tenho uma sump de 100l, costumo efectuar mudanças de agua de cerca de 50 a 60l de 15 em 15 dias.

Os peixes morreram entre as 10 da manha e as 3 da tarde, já agora não sei se tem alguma importancia mas troquei as lampadas à um mes e elas acendem por volta das 2 da tarde...


Obrigado pelo vosso interesse

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Um Naso, 1 hepatus , 1 flavenscens , 2 lineatus , (mais vale parar por aqui ) num aquário desse tamanho . Sabes, eu acho que a culpa deve ser de algum logista, a propósito de um tópico mais acima ! 
Eles não estão a morrer de repente, já estavam doentes e começaram a morrer agora de seguida . As causas não devem ser nada dignas de ficheiros secretos , mas apenas dos parasitas mais comuns e da falta de imunidade por stress de superpovoamento. O mais triste é que não deve ficar por aqui.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas os sobreviventes que la tenho são: um naso elegance, um  flavescen, um eskisitus, duas magnificas, um palhaço, um bipartitus, de corais tenho uma ofilia, zuantos, actinodiscus entre outros moles.... 4 camaroes e uma estrela fromia sp.
> 
> O ph ja n messo à algum tempo, não tenho dado muita importancia a esse parametro, pois nunca variou...
> 
> 
> O aquario é de 1.2*0.6*0.6m e tenho uma sump de 100l, costumo efectuar mudanças de agua de cerca de 50 a 60l de 15 em 15 dias.
> 
> Os peixes morreram entre as 10 da manha e as 3 da tarde, já agora não sei se tem alguma importancia mas troquei as lampadas à um mes e elas acendem por volta das 2 da tarde...
> 
> ...


Bate certo com choque osmótico pH...
é a altura certa quando o pH está mais baixo.

dizes que o pH está sempre igual...pois ele mexe, em qualquer aquário...desce e sobe...

Se tiveres uma carga orgânica excessiva, terás mais quebras, e possivelmente foi isso...

uma carga orgânica excessiva...

o nivel de o2 desce, mas o pior é o nivel de co2 que sobe isto é um ácido ...ácido carbónico...
a forma mais fácil de te precaveres, é reduzir a carga orgânica ou aumentar a agitação superficial da água.

----------

